# Stupid, stupid parents in cars



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I have just seen possibly one of the stupidest fuckwits ever on the road.

Guy driving up the flyover towards my house with a young kid in the passenger seat (maybe 3-4) and another stood on the centre consol with his head & upper body out of the sunroof! Whilst daddy is doing 40mph grinning like a fool..

*He is a small child, he is not fucking Davros!!!!!*

No concept of the danger he is putting the child in, what a completely incompetent twat. I can only hope that when he is old and frail and sleeping in his own piss unable to know any better, his child (assuming he survives car trips out with daddy) treats his life with similar contempt and lets the stupid prick get rotten and infected bedsores..


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

What a moron - I bet Daddy had a seat belt on didn't he :evil:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Was the child ginger? :twisted:


----------



## deckard (Apr 4, 2005)

Did you inform the police?


----------



## scavenger (Jun 25, 2002)

garyc said:


> Was the child ginger? :twisted:


Quality


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

I didn't know you had a house?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jampott said:


> I didn't know you had a house?


Ouch!


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I've seen this so much in Spain, doesn't seem the seatbelt message has quite got through yet. If the child is lucky enough to survive this then mummy and daddy buy them a motorbike on their 15th birthday with no crash helmet.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

> Stupid, stupid parents in cars


Excuse you, Martin: I'm a parent ...........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

......................... but my "kids" are 25 and 27 :wink: :roll:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Check this out then. Im driving on the A38 to Brum the other day. Left lane is full, so the car in front in overtaking the cars, Im behind him doing the same, looking in my mirror and I see a Mitsi galant estate. You know the aggressive looking ones from the front. Anyway thought nothing of it. Then I notice him cut inside and accelerating. Im thinking to myself, I hope your not going to undertake me and cut me up. He does aswell, but the thing is I sped up abit so he had no space, but guess what!?

The nutter gets about his bonnet infront of me, indicates and goes right accross me nearly wiping me out. I had to brake sharpish and I couldnt beleive it. Even when he was coming into my lane I was thinking, "no way!"

Anyway he obviously thought he could get away once the traffic had cleared. Afraid not, he tried and tried but he was going no where, I was livid but as I got parallel with him I looked over. There he was with his mrs in the passenger seat and a kid no more than 2 yrs old on her lap. People like that dont deserve to be parents.

[smiley=furious3.gif]


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

sssgucci said:


> ...
> Anyway he obviously thought he could get away once the traffic had cleared. Afraid not, he tried and tried but he was going no where, I was livid but as I got parallel with him I looked over. There he was with his mrs in the passenger seat and a kid no more than 2 yrs old on her lap. People like that dont deserve to be parents.
> 
> [smiley=furious3.gif]


At which point I would have rung the police - those parents are being negligent and should be reported...


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

Chip_iTT said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


Chip itt, I dont bother anymore. The amount of times I have tried using the Police, so far 0% success rate. Waste of time and effort.


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> Then I notice him cut inside and accelerating. Im thinking to myself, I hope your not going to undertake me and cut me up. He does aswell, but the thing is I sped up abit so he had no space, but guess what!?
> 
> The nutter gets about his bonnet infront of me, indicates and goes right accross me nearly wiping me out.


Sounds like the bloke was driving like an idiot. Good job you noticed and quickly closed the gap so that when he did cut you up it was that much more dangerous. :roll: :roll:


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

r1 said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > Then I notice him cut inside and accelerating. Im thinking to myself, I hope your not going to undertake me and cut me up. He does aswell, but the thing is I sped up abit so he had no space, but guess what!?
> ...


I closed the gap so that I was running parallel with him. I wasn't bumper to bumper with the car infront. But the guy still veered accross me. After that I kept my distance until we got to the roundabout. I knew it would be someone like you [smiley=dunce2.gif] to point that part of my post out. :-*


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

sssgucci said:


> r1 said:
> 
> 
> > sssgucci said:
> ...


Backtracking a bit now aren't we? If you were running parallel how could he have got in front?

I still think my initial assumption is accurate.


----------



## sssgucci (Nov 20, 2004)

r1 said:


> sssgucci said:
> 
> 
> > r1 said:
> ...


How long is a mitsi galant estate and how long is a VW polo? I think I mentioned in my original post that he was maybe about a bonnet infront which makes it about levelish. Next time I'll get someone to hold the wheel while I climb out with a tape measure and get the exact measurements. :roll: Then he indicated and swung across into my lane, hence me having to brake hard.

Is it that time of the month old man?


----------



## r1 (Oct 31, 2002)

Not at all - I just have an avid dislike of people who close gaps when they see you about to enter it (rightly or wrongly).

If you can measure it next time I'd appreciate it


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Witnessed a lucky escape on the M1 a few years ago (also recall as the time a Mclaren F1 with 'MAC 1' on the plate overtook me (just)).

Mum driving, two kids loose in the back. On kid climbs into passenger seat while mum doing 70 or so. Suddenly rear wheels of Metro lock and the car spins out into central reservation then across carriageway onto bank. Somehow everyone misses, although some near shaves.

Pull over, go and see - Mum in tears. Kids bawling but none hurt. Turns out the 5 year old boy had yanked on the handbrake and also put the car out of gear.

Miraculous no-one was injured - hopefully Mum was repentent.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> Witnessed a lucky escape on the M1 a few years ago (also recall as the time a Mclaren F1 with 'MAC 1' on the plate overtook me (just)).
> 
> Mum driving, two kids loose in the back. On kid climbs into passenger seat while mum doing 70 or so. Suddenly rear wheels of Metro lock and the car spins out into central reservation then across carriageway onto bank. Somehow everyone misses, although some near shaves.
> 
> ...


This so called "mum" needs brain surgery!!!!! She should have been locked away for her own good, never mind anyone else :x


----------



## muTTley (Mar 15, 2004)

police are very serious about this :!: i phoned them as i saw a dumb woman driving with a small child on her lap pretending to drive :x i was hoping they'd look out for her and give a stiff education on the ways her child might die and the hazard she was to other road users.

they phoned me back and asked if would i be prepared to go to court and be a witness in her prosecution  which i thought was way over the top and a waste of resources. it was a really stupid thing to do, but i'm sure a couple of uniforms explaining how she could have pulped her child would have been enough...


----------



## tj (May 7, 2002)

I'm not sure if the Police do follow these things up with any serious intent. I had some maniac in a empty forty footer fly past me and everyone else on a B road a couple of years ago and you just knew something was going to happen, and it did. A few minutes later I came upon him again when he had wiped out a small boy on a push bike - bike was all bent up on an embankment and the lad was flat out on a 3 lane feeder road. I stopped, had a brief and frank exchange of words with the driver then had to leave as the ambulance arrived. Still livid when I got back, phoned plod and pretty much insisted that they should prosecute him for dangerous driving and I would get up in court and testify. They did phone back, said the boy was going to be ok and they would contact the firm he was driving for. It really pisses me off that there are times when justice isn't done and yet they dole out 3 point to everyone for bloody minor speed infringements. I asked for the parents details so that they might want to follow it up but of course they wouldn't pass these on.


----------



## dee (Jun 3, 2005)

tj said:


> I'm not sure if the Police do follow these things up with any serious intent. I had some maniac in a empty forty footer fly past me and everyone else on a B road a couple of years ago and you just knew something was going to happen, and it did. A few minutes later I came upon him again when he had wiped out a small boy on a push bike - bike was all bent up on an embankment and the lad was flat out on a 3 lane feeder road. I stopped, had a brief and frank exchange of words with the driver then had to leave as the ambulance arrived. Still livid when I got back, phoned plod and pretty much insisted that they should prosecute him for dangerous driving and I would get up in court and testify. They did phone back, said the boy was going to be ok and they would contact the firm he was driving for. It really pisses me off that there are times when justice isn't done and yet they dole out 3 point to everyone for bloody minor speed infringements. I asked for the parents details so that they might want to follow it up but of course they wouldn't pass these on.


no money in it...


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

dee said:


> tj said:
> 
> 
> > I'm not sure if the Police do follow these things up with any serious intent. I had some maniac in a empty forty footer fly past me and everyone else on a B road a couple of years ago and you just knew something was going to happen, and it did. A few minutes later I came upon him again when he had wiped out a small boy on a push bike - bike was all bent up on an embankment and the lad was flat out on a 3 lane feeder road. I stopped, had a brief and frank exchange of words with the driver then had to leave as the ambulance arrived. Still livid when I got back, phoned plod and pretty much insisted that they should prosecute him for dangerous driving and I would get up in court and testify. They did phone back, said the boy was going to be ok and they would contact the firm he was driving for. It really pisses me off that there are times when justice isn't done and yet they dole out 3 point to everyone for bloody minor speed infringements. I asked for the parents details so that they might want to follow it up but of course they wouldn't pass these on.
> ...


yep you hit the nail right on the head


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> dee said:
> 
> 
> > tj said:
> ...


No stealing my line, Andy :x :wink: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

A3DFU said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > dee said:
> ...


sorry dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


O.K. I'll have to teach you telepathy :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------

